
Translate screenshot into HTML using neural networks - adamnemecek
https://github.com/emilwallner/Screenshot-to-code-in-Keras
======
orliesaurus
First of all, this is a repost from literally 4 days ago [1] The article title
also, is a bit clickbait - as one of the comments in the original submission
mentions:

    
    
        A lot of people in this thread seem to think that this is a neural network that 
       takes an image and produces HTML, when that's not the case here at all.
    

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16115353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16115353)

------
alex19-84
Does any one used it for random screenshot, or it only for boostrap things?

------
darepublic
People are commenting on whether this replaces a developer or not, but I don't
see the readme for this making any such claim. I believe it is just a static
website (?) in HTML which is A LOT less ambitious than trying to have a
machine create a full stack web application.

~~~
peterchon
I agree. Also, most development happens with ambiguous requirements and wants
that can never be translated/interpreted correctly by machine (yet?)

Also, most work is some form of addition to an existing code base that simply
cannot be re-written every time.

~~~
darepublic
That's why we need to have ML for project management first

------
partycoder
Translating requirements into code is what a programmer does. Automating some
parts of the software development lifecycle pipeline will probably not fully
replace a developer, but decrease the workload enough to require fewer
developers for the same tasks.

------
sova
So my ideal IDE for webpages would be a canvas I can draw on and have elements
tied to backend functionality automatically. This is definitely a step in the
right direction. A little bit of react here and there and this could be a
feasible beginning point for project generation.

Are there enough classy and elegant dynamic web pages that one could train a
neural network on (GitHub repos) and end up with something similar?

------
hokus
At first the challenge should be to have any generated tag soup that matches
the input but I sure hope it will eventually crunch on to have the absolute
fewest number of html tags and style rules.

Also, making a design from a screenshot is rather easy as you don't have to
worry about infinite view-port sizes. A series of screenies would fit the goal
better.

Nevertheless: Fun stuff! looking forwards to the future of it.

------
wrangler99
I’d love to see a proof of concept of a network that generates the bootstrap
front-end and connects a backend. Bonus, if the model applies attention to
visualize the focus on the front-end markup as it builds the back-end.

~~~
sova
Neural networks that accomplish intense categorization techniques rely on
multiple layers at varying precisions. It's fully possible to seed a neural
network with good names for elements (like a CSS file) and layouts. It's a
neat idea, but dynamic pages would require more finesse than simply being able
to generate a static sheet, if you wanted to use instantaneous transitions
there'd have to be some sort of state-caching for transitions.

